# TW intel chief on PRC developments



## SpitfireV (Jun 13, 2012)

Note not original title.



> Every spring, the director-general of Taiwan’s National Security Bureau (NSB) goes before the Legislative Yuan’s Foreign and National Defense Committee to discuss national security-related developments. Befitting Taiwan’s focus on cross-Strait affairs and the Chinese military, the NSB chief, Tsai Te-sheng, almost always has something interesting to say. This year was no exception, covering issues related to China’s aircraft carriers and the South China Sea (_Taipei Times_, May 22; Central News Agency [Taiwan], May 21). Answering legislator’s concerns about Taiwan’s role in the South China Sea, Tsai announced greater NSB attention to maritime activities in the region and stated he would support additional measures to protect Taiwan-controlled islands and islets in the contested areas (_China Post _[Taiwan], May 22).


 

Interesting bit, if brief. I had a reading for a class the other day that said that with the US slowly pulling away from TW it leaves more space for the PRC to move and influence. I can see Taiwan becoming the third One Country/Two Systems system with the next 40 years, if not a full provience (doubtful in my opinion). 

Rest here:

http://www.jamestown.org/programs/c...id]=25&cHash=d76b6a4409571f5330b703805948196e


----------

